# Connect button in RWW not working



## R2CS (Dec 7, 2010)

I am running SBS2011 and can log in to RWW using remote.mydomain.com. I can even check e-mails using OWA:dance: but I cannot connect to a computer. I wish I could give some error messages but there aren't any. If you press the connect button for a computer, NOTHING happens. Remote support is enabled on the workstation, the user has access to remote to that computer. All the setting must be right because this has worked previously. The server was rebooted yesterday and this hasn't worked since. When this has happend before I have rebooted the server and it has worked again for a few days and then just stops working. I can't keep rebooting the server each time it goes off. I have tried restarting a number of services with no joy and just don't know when to go next :banghead:. Any suggestions or previous experience would be appriciated.:thumb:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

following ports need to be forwarded in the router. Are they?

Jackson Technical - Windows Small Business Server 2003 Port Forwarding - Tulsa, OK


----------



## R2CS (Dec 7, 2010)

There were a few in that list that weren't but are now. The connect button has worked so I can't see it being a port forwarding issue. It just suddenly stops working!!


----------



## R2CS (Dec 7, 2010)

I have restarted the server again and the RDP through RWW is working again but it will go off shortly as it always does. Any ideas?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

look at your event viewer logs for clues


----------



## R2CS (Dec 7, 2010)

The server has recently been restarted and as expected the RDP worked again using RWW, but after 2 days it has stopped as usual. I found Event ID 3 WebHost failed to process a request when the user logs in to RWW.


----------



## R2CS (Dec 7, 2010)

This fault seems to be leading me towards .NET. I have tried a repair but it failed and the server then had to reboot. Could uninstalling .NET and reinstalling cause any potential issues?


----------



## R2CS (Dec 7, 2010)

Has anybody else had this problem?


----------



## R2CS (Dec 7, 2010)

This seems to be fixed after Dell replaced the RAID card


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

I hate the issues that have a resolution that's seemingly nothing to due with the problem. Glad it worked out. Just had a goofy one like that on laptop. In short windows search, windows cryptographic services, windows update, and symantec live update wouldn't work. Ended up being a Intel Storage Matrix driver. Odd, but it fixed it.


----------

